# Dodge plow mount.



## pinch (Dec 28, 2001)

Hi, 
I am going to make my own mount for my 2001.5 Dodge 2500 4x4 qc swb cummins auto, can anyone give me some hints on where on the frame it usually bolts on, maybe a pic of a dodge mount ?


Regards Eric Newland


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I'm sorry I don't have any pics of a dodge plow mount, but I noticed your from Sweden in your location section. I don't know what plow your trying to mount but I know Fisher sells in that country and maybe they could be of some help? Are you near Oslo?

BTW, how tough was it to get a Dodge Cummins in Sweden?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Pinch,my 2000 Boss mount is very simple,I feel you could make one easily.Mine mounts right behind the bumper,there are 2 holes for theb umper,18 mm heads,it goes on those,and also remove the fender brace,right behind itthose are 3 on each sdie that holds the whole mount on,the braces run from the plo frame,up to the truck frame,and on the pass sidemther is a 5/8 bolt(or bigger),about 4" long that geos thru the frame,right in front of the motor mount on the Cummins powered trucks.the drivers side the frame has 2 hjoles in it,about 1" apart right behind the upper sway bar end link.Boss supplies a U-bolt 1/2" threads that you slip in the holes,its threaded on both sides,you tighten them both onto the plow frame brace,this clamsp it down tight.


----------



## pinch (Dec 28, 2001)

JD PLOWER, I am trying to mount a Swedish made plow that originally was a push pole (?) plow, has a pole all the way under the truck and hooks up on the hitch, works great and pivot freely, downside is ground clearence and storage space...
Its used alot on farmtractors using their front hoe to lift the plow.
Dont know if you have that kind of plow constructions over there ?
Oslo is in Norway, about 700 miles from here.

Getting a Dodge in Sweden..........they dont sell them over here in Europe, had to order mine specially from Canada, with freight taxes and all it cost me ...............US$ 70000 ! 
Thats with Rhino brush guard and side steps and a leer 100 XL cap and not to forget........Webasto Thermotop diesel heater and Clarion rearview camera.
Have a friend who works on the local Cummins shop, cheap parts and lots of knowledge =)

John DiMartino, gonna get under the Dodge today and see how it looks, thanks for the info.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

It may be easier to buy a new or used mount and hydraulic system from here, have is shipped to you and then adapt the plow. This way you could add power angle and really have a nice setup. Look at ebay as well as some places online for used parts or a new dealer in the states. I would think the old style Meyer pull away would be the easiest to adapt a plow to and also be easiest to ship.


----------



## pinch (Dec 28, 2001)

It already has power angle and a decent hydraulic system, the whole plow unit is only about 4 years old, this summer I will mount a central hydraulic system to the PTO.
A used mount with shipping and all would cost about $500, checked with Nebraska plow equipment but they were all out.

Will give my own construction a chance.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Then go for it. Mounts are really easy to make if you somewhat copy one then all the engineering is done for you.


----------

